# Eclipse Editor plugin



## MScalli (18. Juli 2009)

Hi Leutz..
Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn ich mein anliegen mal hier rein poste 
es geht um das erstellen eines plugins in eclipse.
Ich will einfach mal bisschen herum experimentieren und nen TextEditor
mit Syntax highlightning erstellen.

Ich habe hier schon ein Tutorial gefunden, aber irgendwie fehlts schon an den Basics. Das was dort erklärt wird möchte ich genau so machen, aber irgendwie scheitere ich schon beim erstellen, bzw. ich weiss nicht wie ich vorgehen muss um das Beispiel von Christian Fein zum laufen zu bringen.

Es geht um dieses Beispiel

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java-...-plugin-mit-sourcecode-highlightning-1-a.html

Kann mir jemand Schritt für Schritt erklären wie ich das Beispiel zum laufen bringe.

plz Help

Gruss
MScalli


----------



## zeja (18. Juli 2009)

Für einen einfachen XML-Editor gibts im eclipse mit Plugin Development Environment schon ein Beispiel welches du auswählen kannst wenn du ein neues Plugin-Projekt anlegst. Das ist auch in der eclipse Hilfe dokumentiert.

Ansonsten kannst du mal schauen ob du hier noch was findest:
http://www.vogella.de/eclipse.html (z.B. Eclipse Plugin Development - Tutorial (Eclipse 3.5))

Und sonst einfach nochmal ne konkrete Frage stellen.


----------



## MScalli (18. Juli 2009)

irgendwie bin ich vom pech verfolgt.
Habe mir gedacht evtl. liegts an meiner eclipse version das ich es nicht hin bringe.
habe mir dann 3.5 runtergeladen und kann es nicht installen..
weiss evtl. wer warum das nicht geht hier die log.


```
!SESSION 2009-07-18 17:12:01.703 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=I20090611-1540
java.version=1.6.0_13
java.vendor=Sun Microsystems Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=win32, ARCH=x86, WS=win32, NL=de_DE
Command-line arguments:  -os win32 -ws win32 -arch x86

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2009-07-18 17:12:10.312
!MESSAGE An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.core.net (31).
!STACK 0
org.osgi.framework.BundleException: Exception in org.eclipse.core.internal.net.Activator.start() of bundle org.eclipse.core.net.
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:805)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:754)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:352)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:408)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:449)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:211)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:376)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:449)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:405)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:393)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:105)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.activateProxyService(IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.java:258)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.postStartup(IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.java:238)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2343)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2221)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:500)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)
Caused by: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/crypto/BadPaddingException
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.security.storage.SecurePreferencesMapper.open(SecurePreferencesMapper.java:99)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.security.storage.SecurePreferencesMapper.getDefault(SecurePreferencesMapper.java:44)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.security.storage.SecurePreferencesFactory.getDefault(SecurePreferencesFactory.java:50)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyType.getNode(ProxyType.java:515)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyType.loadProxyAuth(ProxyType.java:525)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyType.createProxyData(ProxyType.java:148)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyType.getProxyData(ProxyType.java:137)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyManager.migrateInstanceScopePreferences(ProxyManager.java:452)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyManager.checkMigrated(ProxyManager.java:417)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyManager.initialize(ProxyManager.java:276)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.Activator.start(Activator.java:179)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:782)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:773)
	... 38 more
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.crypto.BadPaddingException
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:405)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:393)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:105)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 52 more
Root exception:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javax/crypto/BadPaddingException
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.security.storage.SecurePreferencesMapper.open(SecurePreferencesMapper.java:99)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.security.storage.SecurePreferencesMapper.getDefault(SecurePreferencesMapper.java:44)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.security.storage.SecurePreferencesFactory.getDefault(SecurePreferencesFactory.java:50)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyType.getNode(ProxyType.java:515)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyType.loadProxyAuth(ProxyType.java:525)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyType.createProxyData(ProxyType.java:148)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyType.getProxyData(ProxyType.java:137)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyManager.migrateInstanceScopePreferences(ProxyManager.java:452)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyManager.checkMigrated(ProxyManager.java:417)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.ProxyManager.initialize(ProxyManager.java:276)
	at org.eclipse.core.internal.net.Activator.start(Activator.java:179)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl$1.run(BundleContextImpl.java:782)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.startActivator(BundleContextImpl.java:773)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleContextImpl.start(BundleContextImpl.java:754)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.BundleHost.startWorker(BundleHost.java:352)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.internal.core.AbstractBundle.start(AbstractBundle.java:280)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.framework.util.SecureAction.start(SecureAction.java:408)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseLazyStarter.postFindLocalClass(EclipseLazyStarter.java:111)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.baseadaptor.loader.ClasspathManager.findLocalClass(ClasspathManager.java:449)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.findLocalClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:211)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findLocalClass(BundleLoader.java:376)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.SingleSourcePackage.loadClass(SingleSourcePackage.java:33)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:449)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:405)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:393)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:105)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)
	at java.lang.Class.forName(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.activateProxyService(IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.java:258)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.postStartup(IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.java:238)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2343)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2221)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:500)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)
Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.crypto.BadPaddingException
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClassInternal(BundleLoader.java:443)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:405)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.loader.BundleLoader.findClass(BundleLoader.java:393)
	at org.eclipse.osgi.internal.baseadaptor.DefaultClassLoader.loadClass(DefaultClassLoader.java:105)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClassInternal(Unknown Source)
	... 52 more

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.workbench 4 0 2009-07-18 17:12:10.328
!MESSAGE Widget disposed too early!
!STACK 0
java.lang.RuntimeException: Widget disposed too early!
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference$1.widgetDisposed(WorkbenchPartReference.java:172)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:117)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1027)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1008)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:804)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.releaseChildren(Canvas.java:174)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.releaseChildren(Decorations.java:772)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.releaseChildren(Shell.java:1262)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.dispose(Widget.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.dispose(Decorations.java:447)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.dispose(Shell.java:709)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.release(Display.java:3523)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.dispose(Device.java:293)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:129)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.workbench 4 0 2009-07-18 17:12:10.343
!MESSAGE Widget disposed too early!
!STACK 0
java.lang.RuntimeException: Widget disposed too early!
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference$1.widgetDisposed(WorkbenchPartReference.java:172)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:117)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1027)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1008)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:804)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.releaseChildren(Canvas.java:174)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.releaseChildren(Decorations.java:772)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.releaseChildren(Shell.java:1262)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.dispose(Widget.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.dispose(Decorations.java:447)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.dispose(Shell.java:709)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.release(Display.java:3523)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.dispose(Device.java:293)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:129)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.workbench 4 0 2009-07-18 17:12:10.343
!MESSAGE Widget disposed too early!
!STACK 0
java.lang.RuntimeException: Widget disposed too early!
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference$1.widgetDisposed(WorkbenchPartReference.java:172)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:117)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1027)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1008)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:804)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.releaseChildren(Canvas.java:174)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.releaseChildren(Decorations.java:772)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.releaseChildren(Shell.java:1262)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.dispose(Widget.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.dispose(Decorations.java:447)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.dispose(Shell.java:709)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.release(Display.java:3523)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.dispose(Device.java:293)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:129)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.ui.workbench 4 0 2009-07-18 17:12:10.343
!MESSAGE Widget disposed too early!
!STACK 0
java.lang.RuntimeException: Widget disposed too early!
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.WorkbenchPartReference$1.widgetDisposed(WorkbenchPartReference.java:172)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.TypedListener.handleEvent(TypedListener.java:117)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.EventTable.sendEvent(EventTable.java:84)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1003)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1027)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.sendEvent(Widget.java:1008)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:804)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite.releaseChildren(Composite.java:756)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Canvas.releaseChildren(Canvas.java:174)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.releaseChildren(Decorations.java:772)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.releaseChildren(Shell.java:1262)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.release(Widget.java:807)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Widget.dispose(Widget.java:441)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Decorations.dispose(Decorations.java:447)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell.dispose(Shell.java:709)
	at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.release(Display.java:3523)
	at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.dispose(Device.java:293)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:129)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 4 0 2009-07-18 17:12:10.375
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: An error occurred while automatically activating bundle org.eclipse.core.net (31).
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.activateProxyService(IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.java:258)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.postStartup(IDEWorkbenchAdvisor.java:238)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.runUI(Workbench.java:2343)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.access$4(Workbench.java:2221)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench$5.run(Workbench.java:500)
	at org.eclipse.core.databinding.observable.Realm.runWithDefault(Realm.java:332)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createAndRunWorkbench(Workbench.java:493)
	at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createAndRunWorkbench(PlatformUI.java:149)
	at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.application.IDEApplication.start(IDEApplication.java:113)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.internal.app.EclipseAppHandle.run(EclipseAppHandle.java:194)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.runApplication(EclipseAppLauncher.java:110)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.internal.adaptor.EclipseAppLauncher.start(EclipseAppLauncher.java:79)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:368)
	at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:179)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
	at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Unknown Source)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:559)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:514)
	at org.eclipse.equinox.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:1311)
```


----------



## zeja (19. Juli 2009)

eclipse wird übrigens nicht installiert. Also nehme ich mal an, dass die Probleme beim starten aufgetreten sind?

Welche eclipse-Version hast du denn runtergeladen?


----------



## MScalli (20. Juli 2009)

3.5 Galileo
das es nicht installiert wird weiss ich, und ich habe auch schon ne andere version drauf.. aber das ist normalerweise ja egal. hatte früher auch schon mehrere versionen drauf
und ja es trat beim starten auf, besser gesagt startet eclipse ne halbe sekunde und beendet sich gleich wieder!!


----------



## zeja (20. Juli 2009)

Ok, falsche frage: Nicht welche Version sondern welche Distribution von 3.5?

Kommt er bis zur Frage nach dem Workspace?


----------

